# Best ways to stop excessive thirst?



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

tine said:


> Water/squash and water and just from the tap so not that cold!


do you drink water in the morning? (as soon as you wake up), I've learned that's very important because it's when our body is most dehydrated


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

It sounds like you are living TOO healthy, your body is trying to tell you it wants some bad stuff, like red meat, alcohol and tons of sex!!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Chest said:


> do you drink water in the morning? (as soon as you wake up), I've learned that's very important because it's when our body is most dehydrated


I do. I tend to wake up, have some water, get ready (dressed etc) and have a load of fluid with breakfast (I try and keep it not too cold as well cause I find really cold water in the morning hurts).



OkWhat said:


> It sounds like you are living TOO healthy, your body is trying to tell you it wants some bad stuff, like red meat, alcohol and tons of sex!!


Really? I would like this to be true....haha


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

tine said:


> I do. I tend to wake up, have some water, get ready (dressed etc) and have a load of fluid with breakfast (I try and keep it not too cold as well cause I find really cold water in the morning hurts).


don't know if someone already asked but do you pee a lot during the day after drinking so much water?

edit: did you go to a doctor to see why this is happening?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Chest said:


> don't know if someone already asked but do you pee a lot during the day after drinking so much water?


A fair amount yeah, probably similar to a few people at my work place though so I don't think way more.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

tine said:


> A fair amount yeah, probably similar to a few people at my work place though so I don't think way more.


I don't know, you probably got into some weird habit there :tongue:. Try to hold the thirst more, it's not like you're gonna die if you don't drink 5L?:shocked:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

tine said:


> I keep finding I drink way too much fluid over the day and yet still feel really thirsty. I was wondering if there was a good way to stop this? I think I drink around 5-6L of fluid and I rarely ever sweat so it cant be because of that. I was reading round to get an idea of what an average amount is and it's around 2-3L, so I'd need to cut my intake in half. Any ideas how?
> NB - not diabetic but am hypoglycemic with low blood pressure.


Are you eating salty foods?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Sometimes I think I'm thirsty but its truly because dry lips (not excessively dry or anything), ever tried to wear chapstick, you'll get the feeling of moisture.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Chest said:


> I don't know, you probably got into some weird habit there :tongue:. Try to hold the thirst more, it's not like you're gonna die if you don't drink 5L?:shocked:


Haha maybe! I wonder how though? I'll try and see what happens.



g_w said:


> Are you eating salty foods?


Not really, only soy sauce and sometimes flavoured seaweed.



Rayanne Graff said:


> Sometimes I think I'm thirsty but its truly because dry lips (not excessively dry or anything), ever tried to wear chapstick, you'll get the feeling of moisture.


Hmm I'll try this as well and see, I dont know if my lips get dry but I'll check.

Thanks all!


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

You should consult your doctor. Tell them all the symptoms because increased thirst might indicate diabetes.

But other than that people have different water needs. That's why the '8 cups a day' saying is stupid. If you're feeling thirsty, drink up. You shouldn't have to worry about hyponatremia unless you're drinking massive amounts of water _at once_.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Karin said:


> You should consult your doctor. Tell them all the symptoms because increased thirst might indicate diabetes.
> 
> But other than that people have different water needs. That's why the '8 cups a day' saying is stupid. If you're feeling thirsty, drink up. You shouldn't have to worry about hyponatremia unless you're drinking massive amounts of water _at once_.


Thanks, yeah my main concern is getting water retention from it because it makes me feel ill haha.


----------



## Plasternoid (May 22, 2014)

Drink more water


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I've gone too low sodium before, water wants to go where the salt(or osmotically active substrate) goes. I'd recommend monitoring both sodium and potassium intake for a while, then compare with what is recommended and add or subtract as needed. Also check vitamin D levels perhaps...

So.. funny story.. Once upon a time I ate pink salmon so regularly that I was getting about 14,000 IU of vitamin D a day. That level of vitamin D increases absorption of calcium, and as it turns out hypercalcemia can cause polydipsia and excessive urination. The annoying thing was my grandma gave me a blood sugar test to see if I was becoming diabetic, even though I'm the fittest one in the family.


----------

